# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  RIP Jamaican Food in Byron, Il

## Rambo

I have been doing some searching and the Stand that was downtown, moved briefly to a place to the North Side near a place called Lake Louise......left there,..... rumors have it he moved the stand to the DeKalb Il area.........name is Gladestone Barrack*              maybe the boardies in that area look and ask around....if ya get some info...let us know??



(he had given me permission in the past to use his name to help promote him)




"HAPPY EASTER BE SAFE"

----------

